# Model 3 vs. Model Y



## Dan Burnett

So, I have been a happy model 3 owner for 2.5 years now. It was my first Tesla and I have been addicted since day 1. After the model Y came out I started thinking an upgrade should be in my future. So, yesterday, I went in and took a test drive of the Model Y. 
The model Y is a beauty, and so much bigger than the 3 when you first walk up to it. It is great to be able to get into the front seat without folding your body down and ducking your head. The trunk area looks large but only in height. I had hoped to be able to put 2 sets of golf clubs in, sideways, but you have to stack them on top of one another, at an angle, or fold down a seat, much like the 3.
The smile disappeared during my test ride. Don't get me wrong, a great vehicle, but it feels like any other small SUV. It rocks a little going over bumps and sways going around corners. It does not have the thrill factor of the 3, where it feels like your ass is stuck to the ground. 
So for now, i will continue to enjoy my little rocket.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I am the type that would never want an SUV, so frankly the Model Y does absolutely nothing for me. It's a floating Model 3. As a fan of Tesla, fan of the mission, and shareholder; I love the Model Y because car buyers favor SUVs


----------



## Madmolecule

I do believe there will be even more separation between the models in the future with the Y becoming the family utilitarian vehicle and the new 2022 redesigned 3 will evolve more toward a poor mans roadster with new nosecone design and possible a coupe model. This will give both groups better confidence in their investment and also make clearer distinction between new cheaper models and the luxury S an X


----------



## GDN

Madmolecule said:


> I do believe there will be even more separation between the models in the future with the Y becoming the family utilitarian vehicle and the new 2022 redesigned 3 will evolve more toward a poor mans roadster with new nosecone design and possible a coupe model. This will give both groups better confidence in their investment and also make clearer distinction between new cheaper models and the luxury S an X


Wow - what is this redesigned 2022 you speak of? Battery? Motors? Exterior? If they think it is time it would make sense to do so as they put the new line in at TX, but I've heard nothing about a redesign for 2022. Just speculation?


----------



## Madmolecule

Just bs I dreamed up, but I can't imagine them not doing it.


----------



## Madmolecule

I can’t speak for all 3 owners, but when I am driving my 3 I don’t feel like I am driving a sensible sedan but in my mind I am driving a roadster. I just think with a few minor design changes the rest of the world would look at the 3 as more of a roadster than a sedan. It is taking years for people to wrap their minds around no grill. That is why I feel people are now ready for a radical nosecone redesign


----------



## Ken Voss

Madmolecule said:


> I can't speak for all 3 owners, but when I am driving my 3 I don't feel like I am driving a sensible sedan but in my mind I am driving a roadster. I just think with a few minor design changes the rest of the world would look at the 3 as more of a roadster than a sedan. It is taking years for people to wrap their minds around no grill. That is why I feel people are now ready for a radical nosecone redesign


By definition A roadster is a door 2 seat open top car., granted there are a few roadsters that have small back seats but roadsters are always 2 door open top. I agree that a model 3 is not a "Sensible Sedan, but roadster is taking it way too far. The model 3 is a sport sedan while the model Y is a crossover


----------



## Madmolecule

Ken Voss said:


> By definition A roadster is a door 2 seat open top car., granted there are a few roadsters that have small back seats but roadsters are always 2 door open top. I agree that a model 3 is not a "Sensible Sedan, but roadster is taking it way too far. The model 3 is a sport sedan while the model Y is a crossover


I didn't say my imagination is acurate. Sports car, super car But I am having too much fun to call it a sensible sedan. Plus I have never been in a roadster and doubt I ever well. They call the Plymouth prowler a roadster and it might meet your definition, but it certainly doesn't meet mine. Just having fun. As inventor of the four-door city cup car, don't be surprised if you see a coupe de ville cyber truck


----------



## JWardell

I love the 3 for driving, but from day one wished it was a hatchback so you could actually put it to use. So the Y is close to a hatchback 3. I'm always strongly considering the upgrade. I really wish Tesla would offer air suspension so it could be made more sporty when you want, but otherwise I would absolutely just install an aftermarket suspention. Lots of very positive reports of the mountainpass suspension tightening everything up and making the Y drive like a sports car. The other issue is added weight, so it feels slower in the initial jerk off the line. That alone makes me want to save up for the performance version, but I could never afford that. I'm still undecided. Addition of track mode, or variable suspension, or maybe something else might push me over.


----------



## DaveRuns

Coming from a Honda Accord to a Model Y, I very much welcome the cross-over SUV feel. The size is perfect for me. It’s not as big as my wife’s Jeep Grand Cherokee, but I still sit in a raised position. For me, it’s plenty quick. More importantly, I don’t feel like I have to bend down to get into it. At 90% I have about 288 miles of range, which is perfect. I just wish I had the extra $10K lying around to get the FSD. I’m hoping the subscription is affordable.


----------



## garsh

Madmolecule said:


> ...when I am driving my 3 I don't feel like I am driving a sensible sedan but in my mind I am driving a roadster.





Ken Voss said:


> By definition A roadster is a door 2 seat open top car.


Well, you can always give it the old college try.


----------



## Madmolecule

JWardell said:


> I love the 3 for driving, but from day one wished it was a hatchback so you could actually put it to use. So the Y is close to a hatchback 3. I'm always strongly considering the upgrade. I really wish Tesla would offer air suspension so it could be made more sporty when you want, but otherwise I would absolutely just install an aftermarket suspention. Lots of very positive reports of the mountainpass suspension tightening everything up and making the Y drive like a sports car. The other issue is added weight, so it feels slower in the initial jerk off the line. That alone makes me want to save up for the performance version, but I could never afford that. I'm still undecided. Addition of track mode, or variable suspension, or maybe something else might push me over.


I agree from day one I was amazed that the three did not have a hatchback. In many ways I thought the Y was just the improved model 3. but now I do think that they will be going for more distinctions between the lines. I have always been very frustrated with the crossover concepts because I really don't think they crossover anything. They are more not vehicles. They're not for off-road they're not for work they're not for touring. basically have an $80,000 expedition that used for shopping, soccer practice and commuting with one passenger. I thought they could create the Y without many trade-offs from the 3. It's clear that when you had a hatchback more room and more ride height it's not gonna be as sporty. I do feel they have truly crossed over from the sporty to more of the utilitarian. I also believe there's a huge market for the Y. As far as the three goes that's why I think they will be making it more sporty. They will be introducing lower-cost vehicles that will fit more of the transporter category. If you need to move four people around they will be the most cost-effective and comfortable way to do it. I will never be able to afford a roadster but I would like to thank the next time I spend $60,000 on a Tesla I feel I should be able to get a sports car and make believe it's a super car. I also think that when there's a $30,000 Tesla option they will need to share the difference to get people to spend the $60,000. A sports car vs a transporter might just do that. This is the same reason I think they need to add more luxury to the X and S to convince people just spent $120,000 on a Tesla. Then you get to the roadster which is it double the price of an S and you might get .4 sec acceleration advantage. I feel by the time the roadster comes out they will use their multiple driver experience modes to separate themselves between them and the other supercars. Within a few years all the supercar manufacturers will be providing electric alternatives. When you make small quantities it's easier to make the change. Why would you buy the Tesla over the electric Lambo. Driving experience modes.


----------



## garsh

Madmolecule said:


> I have always been very frustrated with the crossover concepts because I really don't think they crossover anything. They are more not vehicles. They're not for off-road they're not for work they're not for touring.


They're just "tall station wagons". But that doesn't sound nearly as sexy to the public as "Crossover" or "SUV". 

But it's a very comfortable form factor - much easier to get in and out of one, and you sit up decently tall.
It used to be a very common layout before cars started becoming shorter and shorter (vertically) starting in the 1960s.


----------



## Madmolecule

garsh said:


> They're just "tall station wagons". But that doesn't sound nearly as sexy to the public as "Crossover" or "SUV".
> 
> But it's a very comfortable form factor - much easier to get in and out of one, and you sit up decently tall.
> It used to be a very common layout before cars started becoming shorter and shorter starting in the 1960s.


I had a Camry station wagon years ago. One of the best practical vehicles I've ever owned. But they got rid of it because it wasn't cool enough I think. As somehow the SUV he became cool


----------

